# Run care



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I wonder what others do for "run care". I also wonder if I am doing too much, too little, or about normal. My routine in the run, daily when I pick up the coop poop, I pick up any of the noticeable poo in the run, not much. Then every week, I rake out the run, and then toss down a little de and stable boy (just started adding this) and then some fresh pine shavings. Not enough to cover the entire floor. 

This last week, I decided to turn some of the sand over to lossen it up for the chicks, and the was an bad smell. When I first built the run, I had to bring in dirt to raise the level, as it was in a low spot. I have natural black clay that I covered with bank sand. So, too much, too little, anything different others do?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Also, they get to free range when we are home, on a rotating basis. We have 3 coops, one is Serama and they don't free range, so, at least a few hrs of play every other day. In the spring I plan to add a fenced area for them to range, and prevent any deaths in the pool....after that, they will get more free time out in the grass


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I rake mine once a week and throw in buckets of (cold of course) wood ashes. Keeps the smell away and they love taking baths in it. I too have nothing but heavy clay here.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Just from the fire place?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

We have a huge wood boiler outdoor woodstove. Heat the coop off it too.


----------

